# Какую локаль вы используете?

## dish

Хочу понять, на какой стадии перехода на Юникод мы находимся.

Попрошу пояснить свой ответ  :Smile: 

Заранее спасибо!

----------

## viy

Живу, блин, в стране дураков. Вот и приходится utf-8 пользовать...

----------

## hermes_jr

 *dish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Попрошу пояснить свой ответ 
> 
> 

 

Кои. Ибо работает. Ну и всякие извращения наподобие LANG=ru_RU.CP1251 gaim для совместимости с "неправильными" icq клиентами.

На утф перейти пытался - сам задолбался и вия достал  :Smile:  , ну и ещё кой-кого. Так и не получилось.

Юзать больше двух языков мне не нужно да и проблемы со всякими там mc, терминалами не поддерживающими юникод, и тд и тп нафиг не нужны... Юникод это конечно круто, это будущее и всё такое... но юзать раньше, чем он будет нормально поддерживаться везде, я его не хочу и не буду.

 *dish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Заранее спасибо!
> 
> 

 

Пжалста. Задним числом.

----------

## kaktyc

KOI8-R

Переходил полностью на UTF-8, но есть одна маленькая проблема - на моей конфигурации дико тормозят виджеты в иксах (и gtk, и qt).

Причина только в этом  :Wink: 

mc и иже с ним работают прекрасно, но опять же ощутимые тормоза при прорисовке даже в консоли. Вот куплю новый комп *мечтательно*, там и посмотрим  :Wink: 

----------

## viy

2hermes_jr: ты, кстати, как с проблемой "двойных" строк в gtk1 разобрался?

----------

## hlroad

UTF-8. Ибо KOI8-R не работает (начальство любит присылать тексты с литературными кавычками и многоточиями порожденными copy-paste из Word'а; посылать Word'овые документы без дела его удалось отучить, пользоваться Word'ом для набора текста - нет).

Программ, у которых проблемы с UTF-8 почти и не осталось (из действительно неприятных - ну разве что grep: он работает, но раз в 700 медленнее, чем с однобайтовыми кодировками; надо будет сделать OVERLAY с поддержкой UTF-8 нормальной - в частности тот же grep в Fedora Core 4 так не тормозит). Правда надо учесть, что у меня

```

# cat /etc/portage/package.mask

<sys-libs/db-4.3*

<dev-db/sqlite-3

<dev-php/mod_php-5

<dev-php/php-5

<x11-libs/gtk+-2

```

Со всеми вытекающими...

----------

## Balancer

UTF-8, т.к. нужны и псевдографика и всякие литературные кавычки и т.п.

Да и, вообще, XXI век на дворе. Приятно редактировать документ, изначально поставляемый в UTF-8 (всякие XML и т.п.), в обычном mcedit без всяких извращений  :Smile: 

----------

## hermes_jr

 *viy wrote:*   

> 2hermes_jr: ты, кстати, как с проблемой "двойных" строк в gtk1 разобрался?

 

Блин, не помню... оно как-то само решилось.

----------

## vithar

cp1251

Чтобы легко просматривать/редактировать свои и чужие файлы в windows и linux. Дома windows, на работе linux.

----------

## ba

koi8-r... перейду на utf-8 когда mrxvt будет его поддерживать...

еще бы неплохо чтобы файлухи научиличь поддерживать имена файлов длиной более 255 байт, а то по русски в utf-8 это всего 127 символов и поэтому с самбой иногда возникают глюки :(

----------

## ManJak

А UTF всетаки больше  :Very Happy: 

Я, даже на серваке поднял уже ее, только шрифты не пихал  :Smile: 

----------

## YD

С самого начала. как сел на Gentoo юзаю LC_ALL=en_US.utf8 LANG=ru_RU.utf8

----------

## dish

Спасибо за участие!

Да, пока явного лидера не видно.... Хотя Юникод чуть-чуть лидирует  :Smile: 

----------

## Davidov

 *dish wrote:*   

> Спасибо за участие!
> 
> Да, пока явного лидера не видно.... Хотя Юникод чуть-чуть лидирует 

 

Хм, уже нет  :Smile: 

Очень не хочется все ломать, пока все и на кои8 работает.

А ещё учти, что пользователи gentoo, как правило, на передней линии прогресса.

----------

## dish

 *Davidov wrote:*   

> А ещё учти, что пользователи gentoo, как правило, на передней линии прогресса.

 

Да, это так. При этом гента вытесняет другие дистрибутивы, причем достаточно активно.  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Не согласен.

Я бы очень хотел поставить на Gentoo ORACLE 9i и Tuxedo Jold. Но Gentoo Linux отсутствует в списке "поддерживаемых" Lnuxen для этих продуктов, как и для многих других, что за бабки. Как можно догадаться, это не потому, что Gentoo ущербный, а потому, что в списке "поддерживаемых" только платные дистрибутивы.

К сожалению, в ближайшее время gentoo эту нишу не займет (если вообще). А без этого --- у меня на работе gentoo выглядит как hobby-linux, ни на один серьезный сервак не поставить, т.к. работодатель (банк) стремится минимизировать риски, т.е. по возможности весь суппорт должен покупаться.

Также я думаю, что ребяты из ORACLE и/или Tuxedo в принципе не захотят добавить gentoo в список поддерживаемых дистров. Почему? --- черезмерная свобода, часто являющаяся причиной больших граблей. Фиг его знает, как будет себя ORACLE вести на "оптимизированном" gcc? Хотя, судя по неприязни со стороны разработчиков PostgreSQL к gentoo (частые сбои из-за переоптимизации), ORACLE тоже будет буксовать.

Короче --- надеюсь вы меня поняли  :Wink: 

----------

## dish

2viy: понял и согласен  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> При этом гента вытесняет другие дистрибутивы, причем достаточно активно. 

 

я имел в виду нишу SO/HO и домашнее использование... Как-то про Enterprise-сегмент не подумал  :Rolling Eyes: 

Хотя, гента -- это метадистрибутив, и, думаю, со временем появятся ветки для PostgreSQL и оракла  :Smile: 

----------

## dish

Да.... КОИ и УТФ почти поровну....

Интересно будет посмотреть через полгодика  :Smile: 

----------

## harryk

 *dish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Попрошу пояснить свой ответ 
> 
> 

 

Выбрал "Иная", так как юзаю KOI8-U  :Smile: 

----------

## pvll

Проголосовал за KOI8-R , хотя живу в Прибалтике  :Wink: 

Пытался перейти на Юникод , но не хватает zsh . Хотя так хотелось бы иметь одну кодировку ,  например ,  для того же XML  :Wink:  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## YD

XML ? Там дефолт UTF-8 и вообще не по теме, такие языки разметки поддерживают кодировку нативно.

----------

## ManJak

 *harryk wrote:*   

>  *dish wrote:*   
> 
> Попрошу пояснить свой ответ 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Да это по сути своей таже  :Very Happy: 

Хотя, справедивости ради ...

Прикольно, на текущий момент получилось, что поровну

----------

## mcsS

KOI8-R 

Ибо мне было проще всего. Уж слишком гемора много испытал при своей первой попытке перейти на Уникод... Но все-таки перейду. Потом.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Sir_

Не самая удачная форма для голосования  :Smile: )

На ноуте у меня utf8, на серваке в конторе koi8-r, на домашней машинке тоже koi8-r

Второй и третий раз проголосовать не дали  :Smile: 

Есть траблы при копировании файлов с юникода в кои и наоборот, а имена файлов на самбе на серваке, созданные виндовыми машинами, при заходе ssh с юникодного ноута вообще не отображаются  :Smile: 

----------

## YD

Т.к. живу в Латвии, web обычно приходится делать на 3х языках, UTF-8 - это жизненная необходимость.

Хотя с успехом можно сидеть на китайской локали и работать с unicode, я предпочитаю когда всё в unicode'е.

----------

## dish

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Не самая удачная форма для голосования )
> 
> На ноуте у меня utf8, на серваке в конторе koi8-r, на домашней машинке тоже koi8-r
> 
> 

 

Имелось в виду "для личного использования"  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *dish wrote:*   

>  *_Sir_ wrote:*   Не самая удачная форма для голосования )
> 
> На ноуте у меня utf8, на серваке в конторе koi8-r, на домашней машинке тоже koi8-r
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ну, у меня пока две машины именно для личного пользования  :Smile:  должен еще бокс-сервачок появиться для сервера БД (дома  :Smile: ) и ноут еще один, новый  :Smile:  буду снова utf8 пробовать, с постгрессом.

----------

## mrAlex2003

 *dish wrote:*   

> Хочу понять, на какой стадии перехода на Юникод мы находимся.

 

KOI8-R, т.к. UTF8 стоит еще не везде - у нас все Linux сервера стоят на KOI8-R и ломиться на них с UTF8 то еще счастье (по SSH) и некоторые приложения еще перекомпиливать надо...

----------

## lend

 *dish wrote:*   

> Да.... КОИ и УТФ почти поровну....
> 
> Интересно будет посмотреть через полгодика 

 UTF8 и ничего больше, хотя и надоело переключать кодировку в koi8-R когда захожу на этот сайт. Давно пора перевести его на UTF8, тогда и прогресс пойдет быстрее. Похоже Святогор заснул, или занялся чистой математикой.

----------

## dish

 *lend wrote:*   

> Похоже Святогор заснул, или занялся чистой математикой.

 

Да нет, Сергей сейчас занимается проектом русской документации Gentoo.

----------

## lend

 *dish wrote:*   

>  *lend wrote:*   Похоже Святогор заснул, или занялся чистой математикой. 
> 
> Да нет, Сергей сейчас занимается проектом русской документации Gentoo.

 И бог ему в помощь и мы все вместе туда же. И даже я готов помочь, хоть и ленив до безобразия.

----------

## bukazoid

"C" 

работать надо с тем что всегда работает   :Smile: 

----------

## ManJak

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

> "C" 
> 
> работать надо с тем что всегда работает  

 

!!!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Ryoka

UTF-8

Время от времени испытваю разные неудобства в связи с тем, что уникод поддерживает не весь софт, который я хотел бы юзать.

----------

## lefsha

UTF-8

----------

## Balancer

>и ломиться на них с UTF8 то еще счастье (по SSH)

Не испытываю ни малейших неудобств. "export LANG=" - и всё опаньки  :Smile: 

>и некоторые приложения еще перекомпиливать надо...

Всё работает без перекомпиляции. Хоть из телнета винды под cp1251 заходи...  :Very Happy: 

...

А работать надо не на том, "на чём работается", а на том, на чём для тебя лично работается удобнее  :Smile: 

----------

## b-s-a

UTF-8

Думаю, чем больше народу во всем мире на нее перейдет, тем быстрее весь используемый софт станет ее поддерживать. Вот и вношу свою лепту.  :Laughing: 

А проблем с настройкой практически никаких - только пришлось baselayout обновить и конфиги поменять. А когда собирал со stage1, так вообще неожиданностей не было.

----------

